# My completion of Mozart's Lacrymosa



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

https://musescore.com/user/31543940/scores/6400093

I wanted to put myself in Süssmayr's shoes to have just a taste of the monumental task in front of him. If nothing else, I hope that Mozart's brilliance in harmony, instrumentation, counterpoint, and melody can shine through in the original sections.


----------

